# looking for help



## jeff krohn (Nov 18, 2020)

i am new to this , i hope someone can help , i have an old US slicing machine /Berkel , meat slicer , model #GC, prod # 542GC594 , i'm trying to find belts or a parts breakdown, i know it is very old , and i can't find anything online


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 18, 2020)

Try asking here 





						Slicers, Grinders, Tools, Equipment
					






					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 18, 2020)

Check out the last post on the first page of this thread.





						American Slicing Machine Company Parts
					

So, this slicer has been in storage for many years.  I don't remember where it came from but it appears that it was manufactured in the 1930's.  It is in good working condition.  The blade is sharp and all of the parts that are supposed to move, do so freely.  The problem is that there is a...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



And watch this;


----------

